# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Copy from first workbook, close open new workbook paste close

## johncarr1952

i would like to select a copy range from active workbook and sheet  from "A2" to last populated cell in column "G"
then close this workbook. open a new workbook "workbook2" sheet "sheet1" and paste to first unpopulated row, save and close workbook

----------


## arlu1201

Hello johncarr1952, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------


## iustin

Try this:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


I also atached an example file with this code

----------

